# Need Advice About Getting And Replacing RV Fridge Thermostat



## Rayzen (Oct 11, 2017)

While replacing the cooling unity on my old Dometic RM663 refrigerator, I accidentally broke the capillary tube. One step forward, one step back. 

So I have a couple of questions:

1) Does anyone have a good recommendation as to where I can buy a new one? 

2) Any tips on replacing it? (e.g., do I need to keep the capillary tube away from any surfaces? Is the length of the attached capillary tube critical. On the old one, the capillary tube excess was coiled into several coils, so I doubt that it matters, as long as it reached the back of the fridge's food compartment, of course.

3) I have looked & looked online, but can't find an exact match for the thermostat's model no. (Ranco K50 P1257), so is there a cross reference somewhere that I can use to find a substitute?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

